# Cant figure out map of cable



## kevmaster2005 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey everyone

i have a dell dimension 3000, and i have upgraded alot of it, and recently upgrade the case. The problem is, the Dell M1379 cable which controls the usb and headphone jack for the front of the pc does not fit the connector for the new usb ports and headphone jack chip inside the system attached to the case. I am trying to match the M1379 cable with the cable they provided, but i cant figure out the map of the M1379 dell cable, i know that dell dosnt give that out for exactly this reason, so you dont mess with the case and change things around. I was wandering if anyone could possibly help me out with this one.

thank you,

kevin


----------

